# Trolling in der Adria



## ttt134 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand hier Erfahrungen beim *Trolling* in *Kroatien* oder der Umgebung hat? Wir sind zu *Ostern* und im *Sommer* jeweils eine Woche in Kroatien am *Segelboot* und ich würde gerne *inshore* etwas schleppen.|rolleyes Ich würde gerne *little Tunnys, Bonitos* oder ähnliches fangen. Hat man in der Zeit eine chance was zu fangen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen "(Marlin)*Lures*" nur halt kleiner?|kopfkrat Habe gelesen das die recht gut sein sollten... Was könnte ich sonst noch als Köder verwenden? Die Geschwindigkeit ist beim Segeln 2-6kn und mit dem Motor ca 8kn.​LG Tobi#6


----------



## ttt134 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Hat noch niemand hier so etwas probiert?


----------



## arminpa65 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

wo genau geht es denn hin ?
welche route hast du geplant ?
passierst du evtl netzkäfiganlagen ?

zu ostern hast du beste aussichten kleine tunnys und auch pelamiden zu fangen 
außerdem rechne immer mit roten thunen und auch mit speerfischen

im sommer sieht das etwas anders aus wie zur kälteren jahreszeit

das beste sind naturköder
 lebende kalmare und oder hornhechte

aber du willst aus verständlichen gründen kunstköder einsetzen

vom segler grundsätzlich viel schwieriger als vom motorboot aber nicht unmöglich , einer meiner kumpels hat es im vergangenen sommer  mit zwei thunen bewiesen


damit diese marlinlures , hard- und softhaeds ! 
 (dürfen in der adria gerne 20 bis 25 cm lang sein)
 richtig laufen und hüpfen sollte das boot wenigstens 5 knoten machen, ideal ist 6 - 7,5
  auch die recht fängigen cedar plugs brauchen etwas speed

geht es langsamer

dann solltest du  über den einsatz von wobblern nachdenken

tiefläufer mit großer kunststoffschaufel haben sich  bewährt
rapala und der  MIRROLURE® DEEP
ebenso diese bonitas von yo-zuri und ihre verwandten
gibts zb
im programm von tackle24

die kroaten selbst haben natürlich auch ihre eigenen vielfach bewährten köder 
in den größeren orten gibt es gute läden wo man mal fragen kann was so geht 
sieh dir mal so eine panula an , das ist eine handleine mit bleigewichten auf einer haspel

 dann gibt es auch sehr interessante angelzeitschriften , genau wie hier bei uns 

da lohnt es sich schon mal rein zu schauen

wenn man so segelnd strecke macht ohne die fische zu suchen und anzufahren ist es wichtig mehrere verschiedene köder im wasser zu haben
 versuche einfach ein schönes köder-bild hinter dem boot zu haben 

tip : google "daisy chain trolling" und sieh dir die bilder an

 auf jeden fall machen zuätzliche teaser sinn

fährst du unter motor und kannst raubende vögel ansteuern 
dann reicht im prinzip auch ein köder im wasser ,
den lässt du dann 100m und mehr hinter dem boot laufen weil die kleinen thune sehr scheu sind

wenn du mal in das big game board gehst und da etwas suchst dann wirst du auf leute stoßen die das was du vor hast schon gemacht haben 
mit mehr oder weniger erfolg
da kannst was lernen !
auch hier im board gab es ja schon gute beiträge zum thema

 sieh dir mal das hier an 
http://stores.ebay.de/handangelshop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

 es gibt viel zu tun-fisch :g packs an! mach von allem bilder und berichte uns von deinem erfolg oder misserfolg

#::a :s#w


----------



## ttt134 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Hallo!
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich weiß noch nicht genau wo es hingeht aber warscheinlich starten wir von Biograd aus.
LG Tobi
PS an die anderen: Ich freue mich natürlich über jeden anderen Tipp


----------



## arminpa65 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

|kopfkrat

aha
dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen:q


----------



## ttt134 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Moin
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr das macht mit dem Landen der kleinen Thunen? Gaffen finde ich nicht soo toll, denn man muss ja nicht alles abschlachten. 
Ps: Am Segelboot haben wir ne Badeplattform also komm ich bis zum Wasser runter.#q
LG Tobi


----------



## ttt134 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Gaffen hier etwa alle?


----------



## ttt134 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Wäre es möglich diese mit ner Schlinge am Schwanz zu landen?#c


----------



## ttt134 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Hat etwa NIEMAND hier nen Thunfisch gefangen und nicht gekillt?? #q|sagnix|director:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Warten bis er kreist und dann beherzt nach der Schwanzflosse greifen. Auf den Rücken drehen, abhaken und wieder rein. Du wirst ja wohl ohne große Schwierigkeiten einen Fisch landen können?!?


----------



## ttt134 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Ja das schon, aber ich möchte nicht ins wasser fallen wenn ich kiloweise fisch ins wasser kippe |bigeyes und dann als Haifutter enden.. Naja aber pfeiff drauf Lebendfutter ist immer gut:vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Ich gebe dir mein Wort, dass dir das wohl nicht passieren wird. Wenn du aber Angat vorm von Bord fallen hast, dann vielleicht doch besser eine Fahrradtour


----------



## ttt134 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Nene da geh ich lieber fischen


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Hi Tobi,
- Insel Murter ist bekannt.
- 5-8 Kn je nach Köder
- Bei Schleppen mit KoFi einen leicht Zick- Zack Kurs.
- Echolot- Die Kanten sind etwas weiter drausen.

mfg
NM


----------



## glavoc (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

ähm, von der Insel Murter/Jezera starten einige BigGame Boote raus zu den Thunfischen, jedoch fahren die weit, weit raus und nur ganz grob in Richtung Italien^^...
Finden mußt du die großen Fische ja dann auch noch^^....
Auf Thune wird meistens auch nicht geschleppt (in Kroatien)... 

hier mal die wichtigsten einheimischen Methoden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku5hbqh9d6U

ansonsten noch: Croatia, jadran, tuna, fishing, in die Suchmaschiene tippen und die Videos durchstöbern..

lg


----------



## ttt134 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Vielen Dank#6


----------



## arminpa65 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Trolling in der Adria*

Robert zusehen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41OvGLpUDqM

hat 2 lehrreiche Filme zum erfolgreichen Schleppen in der Adria bei Blitvenica

wichtig ist, das die Vögel fliegen , nur dann lohnt sich das.

Sind keine Vögel zu sehen dann braucht man nicht schleppen.#d


----------

